
Ask HN: What personal blogs do you read? - zpeti
I&#x27;d much rather read personal blogs at this point than clickbait institutions, so I&#x27;m looking for personal blogs by clever and interesting people. My two recommendations are:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.docbastard.net
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.joshuakennon.com<p>What do you read?
======
elamje
Kevin Simler - [https://meltingasphalt.com](https://meltingasphalt.com)

Howard Marks (Finance) - [https://www.oaktreecapital.com/insights/howard-
marks-memos](https://www.oaktreecapital.com/insights/howard-marks-memos)

PG of course - [http://paulgraham.com/](http://paulgraham.com/)

------
thundergolfer
[https://erikbern.com/](https://erikbern.com/)

I really admire what he's done in his career and like his approach of taking a
basic maths/stats perspective on real-world industry topics.

------
david_frier
kottke.org - I know it's big and popular but it's still got a very personal
feel.

nancylebov.livejournal.com - Input Junkie She is the Button Lady you may know
for many years now. Very eclectic subject matter

vihart.com for the math and the attitude.

------
666lumberjack
danluu.com

~~~
cypherbrain
Dan's blog is one of the only ones out there that I read every word of a new
post. The signal to noise ratio is extremely high.

For starters, I would recommend "How I Learned to Program", "We Only Hire the
Trendiest", and "Hiring and the Market for Lemons".

